# Possible NARS Schiap dupe?



## ashley8119 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard that Milani has a lipstick called "Rose Hip" or something like that, and supposedly it's a pretty close dupe to NARS Schiap. Has anybody ever tried "Rose Hip"? Normally I would shell out the $24 for Schiap, but I ignored my medical/hospital bills from last month to splurge on Hello Kitty/Sugar Sweet so I'm trying to set a budget now for makeup. 

I found a picture of the Milani shade on the net, it's the bright one on the left. 







Any opinions would be awesome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have Nar's Schiap...But I am told MAC's Show Orchid is very close as well.


----------

